# Which wax ?



## Goodnight Irene (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking to purchasing wax for the first time. What do you recommend ? Will be applying after a hand polish. Been using a detailing spray after washes, can this be applied on top of the wax ?


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Depends on your budget

For hand polish applications, I really cant see by Autoglym UHD wax. 

A detailing spray should be fine afterwards.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

What do you want. Massive gloss. Longevity. A combination of the two. Depends on your budget. Is it going to be applied to just one car or several??


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

As others have said it depends on your budget. There's so many to choose from. Personal recommendation would be for Harly Wax or Farecla G3 Supergloss as both easy to use, give good gloss and relatively cheap to buy. Another honourable mention would be Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Autoglym UHD wax gets my vote


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Best waxes I have used for ease of application and removal, longevity, gloss and crazy water behaviour:
Autoglym UHD
Zymol Glasur


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I would say Farecla G3 Supergloss . Amother mention is Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax. Both are under £20 for a large pot.
I'm using the G3 Supergloss at the moment and loving it.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

so many good waxes out there - dodojuice, waxplanet, odk , autoglym etc etc


----------



## Dave Y (Jan 26, 2009)

Collinite 476 easy to use


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

The eternal question! If you can give us an idea of what you would like to spend and what your key requirements out of the wax are, then you will get the best recommendations. If you don't want to spend more than £20, then Zymol recommendations are not worthwhile. If you want to spend £150 on a show wax, then recommendations for Collinite will not be suitable.

Also be aware that whilst there are a lot of very experienced wax users on here, there are also people who have used 2 or 3 waxes only, and will recommend those, unaware of what else is out there.

One more thing that bugs me currently. There are lots of waxes these days that are 'ceramic'. This doesn't necessarily mean they are good, durable or extra shiny. Don't pick a wax just on it's label.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

roscopervis said:


> The eternal question! If you can give us an idea of what you would like to spend and what your key requirements out of the wax are, then you will get the best recommendations. If you don't want to spend more than £20, then Zymol recommendations are not worthwhile. If you want to spend £150 on a show wax, then recommendations for Collinite will not be suitable.
> 
> Also be aware that whilst there are a lot of very experienced wax users on here, there are also people who have used 2 or 3 waxes only, and will recommend those, unaware of what else is out there.
> 
> One more thing that bugs me currently. There are lots of waxes these days that are 'ceramic'. This doesn't necessarily mean they are good, durable or extra shiny. Don't pick a wax just on it's label.


 Post of the month.Well said :thumb:


----------



## Goodnight Irene (Feb 8, 2009)

big dave 666 said:


> What do you want. Massive gloss. Longevity. A combination of the two. Depends on your budget. Is it going to be applied to just one car or several??


A combination of the 2 would be good. Inexperienced with wax so all advice very welcomed.


----------



## Goodnight Irene (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for all replies. Wouldn’t want to go mega expensive. What are the thoughts/opinions on poorboys wax ?


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

As your going for your first wax I wouldn’t go for something expensive to start. I’ve used the odd wax and would suggest something like Waxed Junkies as they aren’t expensive but give some great results and easy to use. Remember that preparation is key as in most things.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Goodnight Irene said:


> Thanks for all replies. Wouldn't wahh ni t to go mega expensive. What are the thoughts/opinions on poorboys wax ?


Its a very good wax easy to use and can be applied in direct sunlight with no problems,if left on for to long it can still be buffed off relatively easy,its a superb beginners wax.SJ.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Natty's Blue is the benchmark wax in my mind, has been for 15 years. It's good at most things, maybe not great, but has a good spread of ability. If a wax is to be considered, it has to be better than Natty's.

Nowadays, more and more waxes are better. If you just want one wax, in paste form, you can't go wrong with Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax. It is the new benchmark. Durable, cheap, reflective.


----------



## Goodnight Irene (Feb 8, 2009)

roscopervis said:


> Natty's Blue is the benchmark wax in my mind, has been for 15 years. It's good at most things, maybe not great, but has a good spread of ability. If a wax is to be considered, it has to be better than Natty's.
> 
> Nowadays, more and more waxes are better. If you just want one wax, in paste form, you can't go wrong with Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax. It is the new benchmark. Durable, cheap, reflective.


Grand. The bill hamber better qualities over the poorboys nattys then ?


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Goodnight Irene said:


> Thanks for all replies. Wouldn't want to go mega expensive. What are the thoughts/opinions on poorboys wax ?


I have had poorboys natty blue for years. Its a brilliant all round wax and smells great

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

I've been out of the loop on this stuff for years, but personally I think Collinite 476s has to be considered, cheap enough, easy on and off as long as you don't let it sit ages, beads great and lasts very well, longer than any others I have used


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Goodnight Irene said:


> Grand. The bill hamber better qualities over the poorboys nattys then ?


It doesn't smell better! It also is a bit harder to use as it does bond stronger, but it isn't hard to use.

It is more durable and at least as good looking (at this level it is all about the prep anyway) so it is a better protection product in the things that matter.

It's better than Collinite too, all Collinite's as again, it is more durable but has around the same ease of use as 476.

Fusso 12 month is even more durable and great value for money. Dark or light, doesn't matter.


----------



## gloss.lab (Feb 23, 2020)

Dave Y said:


> Collinite 476 easy to use


You joined 11 years ago and recommend sth like you stopped in time, two decades backwards.

Most of modern waxes are better than obsolete 476s. You can get better easy of use or better scent or better durability or better performance...

Anyway 476s is dust magnet comparing to many other waxes

Author should give more details regarding requirements. It would be easier to point exact products.
Mentioned Nattys is nice product but least durable, less than month, typical summer wax

Bilt hamber DSW and Finis are balanced, non attractive scent, but better durability

Chwmical Guys Petes53 is nice choice, good scent, durability 2 and half months, easy of use wax on wax off

So once again think what do you want to acheive, because there were mentioned above Nattys and Fusso. Example of extremely different waxes


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

gloss.lab said:


> You joined 11 years ago and recommend sth like you stopped in time, two decades backwards.
> 
> Most of modern waxes are better than obsolete 476s. You can get better easy of use or better scent or better durability or better performance...
> 
> ...


Finally.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

gloss.lab said:


> You joined 11 years ago and recommend sth like you stopped in time, two decades backwards.
> 
> Most of modern waxes are better than obsolete 476s. You can get better easy of use or better scent or better durability or better performance...
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

gloss.lab said:


> You joined 11 years ago and recommend sth like you stopped in time, two decades backwards.
> 
> Most of modern waxes are better than obsolete 476s. You can get better easy of use or better scent or better durability or better performance...
> 
> ...


Having done some more research, it seems things have moved on a lot !


----------



## Goodnight Irene (Feb 8, 2009)

gloss.lab said:


> You joined 11 years ago and recommend sth like you stopped in time, two decades backwards.
> 
> Most of modern waxes are better than obsolete 476s. You can get better easy of use or better scent or better durability or better performance...
> 
> ...


Looking for protection and shine. Getting abit of tar build up on lower parts, would waxing help with this ?


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

For easy to use waxes I 100% say Simplewax, use all of Nadeems waxes and they're so easy to use! Actually have a pot of armour v2 for sale if you're interested!









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

Sorry has everyone forgotten fusso? Haven't tried the new one yet but I'm sure you can get the old Tin from somewhere 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

crxftyyy said:


> For easy to use waxes I 100% say Simplewax, use all of Nadeems waxes and they're so easy to use! Actually have a pot of armour v2 for sale if you're interested!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get in the for sale section..I'd be interested like others if you do?


----------



## Goodnight Irene (Feb 8, 2009)

Been having a look this morning. 
Narrowed down to:
1 Nattys 
2 bolt hamber- double speed wax 
3 juicy details - podium show wax. 
4 seen a lot of people raving about maguires ultimate liquid wax. Any experience with this ?


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Goodnight Irene said:


> Been having a look this morning.
> Narrowed down to:
> 1 Nattys
> 2 bolt hamber- double speed wax
> ...


I haven't used juicey details one but i have natty blue which is a lovely wax, easy to use and looks great especially on dark cars. Meguiars ultimate liquid wax is another safe bet. Double speed wax is a very good product , very durable and hydrophobic but i never really liked using it, i think fusso coat is nicer to use and out performs it

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## gloss.lab (Feb 23, 2020)

Goodnight Irene said:


> Looking for protection and shine. Getting abit of tar build up on lower parts, would waxing help with this ?


In terms of protection Fusso Coat 12 is best paste wax.
You can use car immediately after application of old version even in direct rain.
New Fusso Coat 12 2019 needs more time. Soft99 told me about one night in garage, because of new solvents used.

It is durable product, about 6 month protection. But gloss will decrease next three weeks. Maybe some QD could restore gloss if needed.

It should help to decrease paint oxidation and damage caused by road film.

Fusso is PTFE based. If you select other wax, for example carnauba, you could reach slighly higher gloss but sacrifice protection abilities same time.

Choice is yours


----------



## Goodnight Irene (Feb 8, 2009)

pt1 said:


> I haven't used juicey details one but i have natty blue which is a lovely wax, easy to use and looks great especially on dark cars. Meguiars ultimate liquid wax is another safe bet. Double speed wax is a very good product , very durable and hydrophobic but i never really liked using it, i think fusso coat is nicer to use and out performs it
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Ok thank you. Would the liquid wax be as good as the nattys paste wax ? As in last as long and shine ?


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Goodnight Irene said:


> Ok thank you. Would the liquid wax be as good as the nattys paste wax ? As in last as long and shine ?


I think megs liquid wax is actually more of a sealant so should last longer

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

If its a 1st wax id go for Built Hamber speedwax for the following reasons:
1. Doesnt get any easier to apply
2. Premium waxes dont get any cheaper so little waste if you get it wrong(not that you will)
3. Its not a long termer like Fusso but it lasts longer than it claims to. Re application every 6 months following a full decon is a good thing to do anyway.
4. Its a way onto Built Hamber products which IMO are some of the best. Id also get their autofoam, shampoo, cleanser fluid, fallout remover etc to complement the wax.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

To add i have used AG HD wax (just last weekend actually)and i dont believe its as easy to apply as some suggest. I applied it last year and it didnt go great probably because i used a bit too much. Ive used Fusso and again, a geat wax and yes, amazing durability but not as easy as BHSW. Ive used several other waxes in the past that i wouldnt recomend based on cost.


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

CharliesTTS said:


> Get in the for sale section..I'd be interested like others if you do?


Not sure if it's allowed but drop me a PM dude 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Goodnight Irene said:


> Been having a look this morning.
> Narrowed down to:
> 1 Nattys
> 2 bolt hamber- double speed wax
> ...


You need to consider Britemax vantage! For gloss and ease of use its absolutely mega plus it smells of coconut and it's cheap. It's much better than the 3 you're looking at

You wont regret it it's a epic wax

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

RS3 said:


> To add i have used AG HD wax (just last weekend actually)and i dont believe its as easy to apply as some suggest. I applied it last year and it didnt go great probably because i used a bit too much. Ive used Fusso and again, a geat wax and yes, amazing durability but not as easy as BHSW. Ive used several other waxes in the past that i wouldnt recomend based on cost.


Autoglym HD or the newer UHD one?
Bilt Hamber is excellent but I didn't find it as forgiving. UHD is ridiculously easy to apply and wipe off. I find that it'ss up there with Swissvax for ease of use.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I can't see past Farecla G3 Paste Wax as an introduction. Such a pleasure to use, its idiot proof in application & the results are fantastic. Glossy as hell, really good hydrophobicity & decent durability at 3-6 months.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

Zymol vintage glaze or zymol atlantique glaze or turtle wax hard shell shine original


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Detailed Online Surreal Wax. Massively under rated wax for the money! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Brian1612 said:


> I can't see past Farecla G3 Paste Wax as an introduction. Such a pleasure to use, its idiot proof in application & the results are fantastic. Glossy as hell, really good hydrophobicity & decent durability at 3-6 months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I have yet to use this one myself but I have seen hundreds of comments just like this over the years. I have no doubt it's a stunning wax :thumb:


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

How about sample pots and you can have a play and see what you like? I bought this last year although some of the waxes look to be different know, I am still playing around with most of them:

https://waxplanet.co.uk/collections/planet-wax/products/the-boss-of-gloss-wax-selection


----------



## steve67 (Jun 26, 2010)

how about this m&k
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124144261456


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Wash monster said:


> Zymol vintage glaze or zymol atlantique glaze or turtle wax hard shell shine original


Nice suggestion. If you've got deep pockets lol. A bit more than the £40 hes looking at spending lol

Zymol carbon would be more in his range

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

Kyle 86 said:


> Nice suggestion. If you've got deep pockets lol. A bit more than the £40 hes looking at spending lol
> 
> Zymol carbon would be more in his range
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Tbh I didn't really read it properly and I was trying to be funny hence the turtle wax too for £3 :lol:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

bigkahunaburger said:


> I have yet to use this one myself but I have seen hundreds of comments just like this over the years. I have no doubt it's a stunning wax :thumb:


It's an incredible wax 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

roscopervis said:


> The eternal question! If you can give us an idea of what you would like to spend and what your key requirements out of the wax are, then you will get the best recommendations. If you don't want to spend more than £20, then Zymol recommendations are not worthwhile. If you want to spend £150 on a show wax, then recommendations for Collinite will not be suitable.
> 
> Also be aware that whilst there are a lot of very experienced wax users on here, there are also people who have used 2 or 3 waxes only, and will recommend those, unaware of what else is out there.
> 
> One more thing that bugs me currently. There are lots of waxes these days that are 'ceramic'. This doesn't necessarily mean they are good, durable or extra shiny. Don't pick a wax just on it's label.


My initial advice has come true.


----------

